# Easy Closet door Locks?



## sli4 (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anyone know of any key locks i could get for a sliding closet door and a bifold closet door? 

i rent an apartment and I'm looking for options that i can remove when i move out without leaving serious holes/damage when i leave. I'd also like it to look relatively nice - so a padlock situation is not what I'm looking for. 

for the sliding door i only need one of the two doors to lock (i'd like the other to remain unlocked at all times )

and the bifold i'd like both doors to lock closed. 

i don't think i can really cut through the doors or walls around the doors, but simple mounting/drilling (especially on the inside of the doors and walls or track of the closet would be fine. - i doubt anyone's going to notice holes inside the dark closet when I'm gone)




any ideas would be greatly appreciate 
thanks


----------

